# Unusual live band and DJ question :)



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dear all,

I am just 'visiting' from the Dubai section, and I have a bit of an unusual request!

Our company will be organising a corporate event in Dusseldorf in May, and I am looking for a live band and DJ to come and play for us. I've done quite a bit of Googling but I am not having much success to be honest. So I thought I'd ask here, you never know!! If you have any contacts of a live band + DJ available for social and corporate functions, kindly PM me with their details.

Thanks a lot!! 

Izzy


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Izzy,

I personally, don't know of any contacts but there are a couple of companies that arrange these sorts of things. Try emailing them in English with your needs.

Plan-dein-fest.de

Band DJ Alleinunterhalter Musiker für Hochzeit Geburtstag Firmenfeier

Another thing you could do is contact the Irish pubs in Düsseldorf and ask them? They will probably have more local contacts.

I'll wait for my invitation


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks James!! I knew I could rely in our good forum for some help!! 

Thanks for the links, I will definitely check them out, great idea about contacting the pubs as well. Is a beach themed party and the band the events company found for us looks perfect, but my boss insists is too much money, beh.

Party will be on the 13th May so mark your calendar!! arty:


----------

